# Fluidmaster pro series ballcocks--better?



## klempner (Mar 4, 2011)

Anyone have any experience with the pro series fluidmaster ballcocks that would justify the higher cost? they make a brass shank that's about 2 1/2 x the cost, the pro45b. and then a pro45 that's about 70 or 80% higher--it's supposed to be "quieter operation with minimal water hammer."

never had a shank break so i wouldn't go that expensive. but quieter operation and minimal water hammer is worth thinking about.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

klempner said:


> Anyone have any experience with the pro series fluidmaster ballcocks that would justify the higher cost? they make a brass shank that's about 2 1/2 x the cost, the pro45b. and then a pro45 that's about 70 or 80% higher--it's supposed to be "quieter operation with minimal water hammer."
> 
> *never had a shank break *so i wouldn't go that expensive. but quieter operation and minimal water hammer is worth thinking about.



Not even on Kohler ??


----------



## klempner (Mar 4, 2011)

no, never have on any brand. curious what it is about kohler that makes ballcock shank more likely to break?


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Has a red top, says PRO on it, has the screw to adjust the float, and you don't see the value? 

The new Universal model is awesome on Toto and other toilets with special refill rates. Cheaper and easier than OEM while doing the same job.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

"Pro Series" is a phrase from a dying manufacturer's language. 

Literally translated into the common sense English of today's Plumbing Professional it means: 


*MARKETING SCAM!!!*


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

klempner said:


> no, never have on any brand. curious what it is about kohler that makes ballcock shank more likely to break?


When we were having Kohler [FluidMaster] problems. Kohler said it was due to a automatic airgun assembly not being set correctly. Leak would start with a small drip. If the homeowner saw it and we were called -- The ballcock came out, the crack was usually on the shank just under the tank nut. Quite a bit of damage could result if it went un-noticed.


----------



## CaberTosser (Mar 7, 2013)

Put in a Korky and don't worry about Fluid***tard. The brand that's never done me wrong is the one I continue using.


----------



## klempner (Mar 4, 2011)

thanks Plumber Bill for the clarification. haven't run into that. however, since it's a defect, and since I'm not sure how good the brass to plastic transition point on the pro shank is, I don't think that will sway me. but I appreciate the heads up.

JK949--the black top also has screw adjust, right? Curious what the "new universal model" is. a new fluidmaster fill valve?

CaberTosser: not opposed to korky but sometimes the refill tube is too short. unfortunate way to save $10 a year.


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

klempner said:


> thanks Plumber Bill for the clarification. haven't run into that. however, since it's a defect, and since I'm not sure how good the brass to plastic transition point on the pro shank is, I don't think that will sway me. but I appreciate the heads up. JK949--the black top also has screw adjust, right? Curious what the "new universal model" is. a new fluidmaster fill valve? CaberTosser: not opposed to korky but sometimes the refill tube is too short. unfortunate way to save $10 a year.


The universal is a fairly new fluidmaster product that let's you adjust the fill rate so you can adjust to the proper bowl depth, something that is often overlooked.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Fluidmaster lets you clean the seal of debris if needed, haven't been able to do that with a Korky.
I can adjust the height of a fluidmaster without removing it, can't with a Korky.


----------



## klempner (Mar 4, 2011)

depending on how much room, the korky can be adjusted in place. it has to have enough room to turn maybe 1/8 turn--something like that. enough to move it down out of the groove.

not pushing korky. i use fluidmaster mostly.


----------



## SunnyDaRench (Apr 2, 2014)

My shop goes through a case of pro45's a month never a callback due to the fill valve itself, and it's called Pro cuz you can only buy it at plumbing supply, not sold at home centers( only difference is it's green in home center) they cost less than 6 bux each, it's a good product for the price!


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I install Mansfield fill valves when they fit, don't like the Fuildmaster. Korky is ok, so are the Brasscraft ones


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

Biggest problem I have with the pro45 is the swirl from the water inlet. In old homes with galvanize pipe, they always get stopped up. I flush the line first, then remove the swirl


----------



## SunnyDaRench (Apr 2, 2014)

Yea ur right, I do also remove the swirl also when u have a old style 8 gallon tank,


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

I use the Wolverine Brass , brass shank Hush fill valve and a metal nut-ted wolverine brass ,triple crimp ( MADE IN USA ) braided supply tube . 
Like this the best .


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

Cal said:


> I use the Wolverine Brass , brass shank Hush fill valve and a metal nut-ted wolverine brass ,triple crimp ( MADE IN USA ) braided supply tube .
> Like this the best .


Part number please. I use mainsfield for the USA factor. Plus I haven't seen them at the box stores.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

plungerboy said:


> Part number please. I use mainsfield for the USA factor. Plus I haven't seen them at the box stores.


57728B on ballcock 
57670US on supplies (12") 

Can get the supplies in many lengths


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> When we were having Kohler [FluidMaster] problems. Kohler said it was due to a automatic airgun assembly not being set correctly. Leak would start with a small drip. If the homeowner saw it and we were called -- The ballcock came out, the crack was usually on the shank just under the tank nut. Quite a bit of damage could result if it went un-noticed.


Over-torquing was the only reason I've ever seen a plastic fill valve shank or. plastic nut on a closet supply break....:yes:


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Redwood said:


> Over-torquing was the only reason I've ever seen a plastic fill valve shank or. plastic nut on a closet supply break....:yes:


had a school that the shanks would crack right under the tank nut totally baffled me. I knew it wasn't over torquing,finally figured it out one day when the kids came in between classes. They would lock the door to the stall and climb over the wall off of the back of the tank. That would flex the tank just enough to crack it. The solution was simple use a flex supply. The brass shank is nice and would eliminate this issue.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

We've used the Hydroclean valve for several years. The customers appreciate the water saving adjustment/balancing valve.

David


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

rodeorooter said:


> Can't lie, put plastic shanks in myself at times. And never had one split on me that I recall. I have replaced them multiple times with the hairline fracture. Some of them had the flex with the soft rubber connector too and not too tight.
> You're right too about customers not caring. Could be made of bamboo for all they care.
> It's just an observation about the double standard I see from many plumbers. At least here.
> So I ask those that are completely fine with the plastic shank: If given the same choice on a faucet, you will always choose a plastic shank over a brass one, right? :thumbup:


Another observation: an intro is requested for a new members. I believed someone mentioned to you before.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

rodeorooter said:


> So I ask those that are completely fine with the plastic shank: If given the same choice on a faucet, you will always choose a plastic shank over a brass one, right? :thumbup:


Doesn't relate. An all plastic filler valve will last years, an all plastic faucet will last minutes. 

David


----------



## Plumbtastic1 (Jul 5, 2014)

I like pro45 for the simple reason joe homeowner can't buy it at Home Depot. He can't tell me "I can get that for $10. It only took you 10 min to do the repair and you want to charge me x?" It makes homeowners warm and fuzzy to have professional grade. Whether or not there is any real difference.?


----------

